# Strathpuffer



## Stig-OT-Dump (7 Nov 2010)

Has anyone done the Strathpuffer? If so, can you let me know how technical the course is? Much appreciated, 
Stig-O


----------



## Kirstie (9 Nov 2010)

<tumbleweed>....

Not if you paid me and also not unless you provided me with a massive winnebago with all the trimmings!


----------



## rusty bearing (9 Nov 2010)

Not done the race but I have ridden the circuit and its not to technical, about the same level as Gisburns red route I reckon.


----------



## GilesM (12 Nov 2010)

Kirstie said:


> <tumbleweed>....
> 
> Not if you paid me and also not unless you provided me with a massive winnebago with all the trimmings!



Couldn't agree more, I was asked to ride in a team of 4 a couple of years ago, fortuntely sanity prevailed. From the few people I know who have ridden it, the big motorhome/caravan and frame tent/tents for the bikes is a must, as is a mechanic who hates sleep. The enviroment is hard on the body and also very hard on the bike, one essential is to take studded ice tyres, the last two years there has been alot of ice, if it's not ice, it will be mud, so you really need a selection of tyres.
It's January, in the north of Scotland day and night, not that there is much day, why? 

Forgot to write, the course is not really technical, sort of redish is how it's been described to me.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (12 Nov 2010)

GilesM said:


> It's January, in the north of Scotland day and night, not that there is much day, why?




Well, by rights I'll only have to ride for 6 of the 24 hours, plus I'll get a free T-shirt, and I was planning on being in Scotland for January anyway, and a mate entered me.


(for the event, not intimately, if you see what I mean)


----------



## ACS (12 Nov 2010)

This may be worth a read

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Herbie (13 Nov 2010)

i know a guy who has done it and going by what he told me its in my top 1 of events not to do


----------



## snorri (13 Nov 2010)

GilesM said:


> sort of redish is how it's been described to me.


and that's not the soil colour, that's the blood on the snow.


----------



## Renard (14 Nov 2010)

Take lots of spare brake pads.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (16 Jan 2011)

GilesM said:


> ...the big motorhome/caravan and frame tent/tents for the bikes is a must, as is a mechanic who hates sleep. The enviroment is hard on the body and also very hard on the bike, one essential is to take studded ice tyres....



We had a tent. Saw motorhomes, caravans, mechanics and studded ice tyres, but not in our team. Didn't see the inside of my eyelids. 

It was icy, wet and a little bit brutal. Luckily I only fell (three times) on my first lap, and only one of them was into a gorse bush.

An excellent event, and one I'd thoroughly recommend. I'd also recommend a bit more training than I managed to fit in, and studded ice tyres (and a big motorhome / caravan etc).


----------



## Noodley (17 Jan 2011)

Well done! The guys from my club who have ridden it many times said that this year was the toughest they have ever done.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (23 Jan 2011)

Someone has posted a decent video of a lap and a bit on youtube

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEeNc3Wjiso


He does make it look a bit easy mind.


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (7 Mar 2011)

It's featuring on the Adventure Show tomorrow, just in case anyone is interested.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00fdg4j


----------



## Kirstie (7 Mar 2011)

Yes it looks as horrific as i imagined it to be. *definitely* not for me...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2011)

I don't know, it looks quite fun. The first part was a bit like my winter commute...


----------



## bauldbairn (8 Mar 2011)

Stig-OT-Dump said:


> It's featuring on the Adventure Show tomorrow, just in case anyone is interested.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk...rammes/p00fdg4j



Well worth a watch - even if its just to see the guy who came fourth on a single speed rigid framed bike.  

Also includes a small feature on night riding - discussing helmet light use etc.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (9 Mar 2011)

After watching the Adventure Show think I will stick to the road. I doff my cap to the guy on the single speed bike


----------



## bauldbairn (9 Mar 2011)

Fokker said:


> After watching the Adventure Show think I will stick to the road. I doff my cap to the guy on the single speed bike



+1  

Must have been for reliability reasons - no suspension + no gears = less to go wrong, I'd imagine???


----------



## mountainrider (26 Mar 2011)

Where is it?


----------



## snorri (26 Mar 2011)

mountainrider said:


> Where is it?


Near Strathpeffer. 





http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...57.583106,-4.545752&spn=1.398732,4.916382&z=8


----------

